# Evenant - Trailer Sound Design Course (Review)



## Epicomposer (May 1, 2018)

In this review, we're checking out Evenant's highly anticipated course http://epicomposer.com/evenant-trailer-sound-design-course (Trailer Sound Design - From Source To Cinema). Hosted by sound designer and composer *Karél Psota* (_Justice League, Spider-Man Homecoming, Fanstastic Beasts, Fallout 4_), this comprehensive online sound design tutorial teaches you how to capture compelling source sounds, process them into larger-than-life blockbuster sound effects, implement them into your own music and license them to the industry. Karél takes you on a sound design journey composed of texts, video lessons and a good deal of audio source material to follow along and get your own creative juices flowing.







Enjoy the full review on Epicomposer.com:
http://epicomposer.com/trailer-sound-design-course-evenant-review/


----------

